# Swarm Max Weight?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've had them weigh as much as 7 lbs.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would not worry about it Just tap the pole a few times with a hive tool, that will get the bees flying and they won't weigh anything. :lpf:

Under the right circumstances a swarm can get to be 100 pounds. check this out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpXTK0E7Gco


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Amazing swarm and capture technique


----------

